# Patchouli and ????



## tytbody

What do you like to mix with your patchouli? 
I want to make some for a friend of mine and I personally can't stand the smell. it stays in the kitchen it seems for days and day and days. I usually put it in the basement to cure i hate it so much. But... she loves it so, I want to make something for her. so what do you mix with yours?


----------



## MELOC

lots of stuff can go with patchouli. citrus fragrances work. i made a soap with cedar, sandalwood and patchouli. lavendar, tea tree and patchouli was a popular scent for me. i really liked that one myself.


----------



## tytbody

tea trea???? really that smells like medicine. now you didn't mean to say you used all of the above scents at one time in a batch did you? I have done a lavender and patchouli for my sister. 

if you don't mind, how much tea treas? I'll give it a shot. tea trea.. I think of that for cuts and stuff, athletes foot soap.


----------



## MELOC

i honestly forget the ratio. my recipe is on a slip of paper...somewhere. i made that one before i decided to keep detailed notes. i now keep very detailed notes of both the fragrance recipe and the base oils.

i would start by trying a 50-50 patch and lav and adding the tea tree a little at a time, doing a sniff test until is right. it really mellows out in the soap and is not as strong as in the fragrance mix itself.


----------



## MELOC

oh yeah...i have a tangerine lavender fragrance oil that works really well with patchouli. i like that one too.


----------



## linn

I use the Rainbow Meadow Blend calculator all the time to find blends. Just click on Patchouli and then click on the "Find Blend" button. It will bring up a menu with all the essential oils that will blend well with Patchouli. You can click on several along with Patchouli to find a blend that suits you.


http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter/calc_eoblend/blendselect.php


----------



## tytbody

I forgot all about that thing. haven't done any blends in a while. lets see if they have something that I have on hand. usually they want kinda craziness. I'll let you know what I have. brb


----------



## tytbody

okay. I'm going to do patchouli vanilla, they call it Chasse blend. lol. We'll see. I kinda like vanilla but I hate it too much. when some women wear that vanilla musk, it's sickening sweet. Okay. off to get the oils ready and soap away. new soap, new year for me. 

anyone ever use soy milk in soap?


----------



## Mistyf

I love patchouli and a rose FO. Smells real good.


----------



## tytbody

Rose Blends do smell good. I had a few and can't remember or find who I got my rose from. I think I went on a no fo bout and did not buy any. Now all I have left is eo. and a very very few fo's.


----------



## Charleen

Patch EO is a great anchor for other scents. I mix it with lots of others, and at a small amount so it doesn't over power but allows the higher notes to hold. I also make a "Just Patch" soap that is a good seller, too.


----------



## Seagrape

My fave is patchouli and sandalwood. Patch and lavender also works well.


----------



## fransean

patchouli and lemongrass is the combo for my "hippygrass" soap


----------



## tytbody

Seagrape said:


> My fave is patchouli and sandalwood. Patch and lavender also works well.


Where do you get the sandalwood from? years ago this was so hard to obtain. have the prices come down? I'd like to get more. 

My sister love her patch and lavender. :grit:


----------



## Shazza

Heres a blend that my soap supplier has, its on my wish list... Pure Essential Oil Blend of: Ylang ylang 1st, Valencia Orange, White Grapefruit, Patchouli


----------



## linn

I use sandalwood fragrance oil instead of sandalwood essential oil, because difference in the cost.


----------



## tytbody

Shazz, you'll have to share


----------



## Lucy364

What does Valencia Orange smell like, is that just like sweet orange? Haven't heard of that one.


----------



## fallfan

I cannot stand patch either- however it blends great with peppermint. Top seller for me.


----------



## tytbody

Really, patch and peppermint? I was just downstairs and I see I do have some herbs, peppermint but now, I'm out of patch.


----------



## Shazza

Valencia oranges are sweet and juicy so I would say yes a sweet smell...will have to wait till I buy it to really see.


----------



## bowdonkey

Linn, do you have a favorite Sandalwood FO from a particilar supplier?


----------



## linn

http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/999
They have other sandalwood frangrance oils and combinations


http://www.camdengrey.com/essentialoils/1504-O/

You can choose from several sizes. 

I have had good luck with both places. I usually try to order more than one thing to save on shipping, as it will cost the same amount to ship one bottle of fragrance as it will to ship 3 or 4.


----------



## tytbody

I've purchased from CG (Camden Grey) before and they were very fast on shipping. I recommend them also.


----------



## fallfan

tytbody said:


> Really, patch and peppermint? I was just downstairs and I see I do have some herbs, peppermint but now, I'm out of patch.


Yep seriously. Just try it at like 1 part patch to 1 part peppermint. Blend it on a q-tip first. It works. I had people coming to my booths for just that scent. Go figure.


----------



## tytbody

okay. Will do and let you know. next time I order some patch, I'll be sure to come here and get the measurements. thank you for sharing.


----------



## reginabee

I just made hemp soap that I scented with sweet marjoram and patchouli...I was having fun with what to call it...


----------



## tytbody

something to resonate back in the days for sure. Pot-o-ram.. lol. I make up all kinda stuff. hemp makes gorgeous delicious soaps.


----------



## bowdonkey

Linn, thank you for that link. Those prices are the lowest I've seen.


----------

